# Dubai (Sports City) - Al Ain



## bennyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi

I have been offered a role in Al Ain but my girlfriend is working (and living) in Sports City. We originally wanted to live and work in Dubai together, but things don't always work out as you hope.

How commutable is the journey? Has the motorway down there improved? I see from Google Maps that it is about 1hr20 which whilst not ideal, is borderline commutable. And I could stay in my accomodation in Al Ain if needed (late nights etc)

Offer is just over 12,000 so the money isn't fantastic. What are my commuting costs likely to be? I wanted to rent a car, but will the mileage end up costing me more than its worth.

Thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The road won't be too busy but it's quite a few miles as a daily round trip and the road isn't the greatest by UAE standards (like non-motorway bits of the A1). 

Will depend on what your work hours will be as to whether 2-3 hours a day commuting is doable. 

Cost wise if you want to lease a car you'll need more than a Yaris for all those miles so probably budget around AED3k/mth plus petrol, maybe 2 tanks a week so AED 250/week. 

Won't leave you much after paying towards rent but it could be done.


----------



## dubai13 (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like a low offer to travel all that way!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

A lot's to be said for a yaris/small engine car. Far more economical!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> A lot's to be said for a yaris/small engine car. Far more economical!


at the very least, avoid a heavy 3x4 for all those road miles.
A Corolla would be a little more comfy than a Yaris, and still more economical than a 4x4. and less than 3K - more like 2,250-ish.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

@Vantage, I could never drive a Corolla after seeing this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALKTM7OzdMQ


----------

